# Jigging advice



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

I live in the Midwest but thankfully get to head down to the GOM a few times a year to give it a go. I’ve never tried jig fishing and was curious what you all suggest lure wise for red snapper, grouper and AJ. I’ll be down mid June. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I’m no expert but I was tearing up the amberjack yesterday On a diamond jig. Let it flutter to bottom and aggressively jig it up in the water column And hang on. also picked up some triggers on the diamond. Good luck


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome thanks for the info! Did you have better luck with a specific size jig or was it all fair game?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Jigs will work but you'll get a better grade with big live bait.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

ajmatthews1s said:


> Awesome thanks for the info! Did you have better luck with a specific size jig or was it all fair game?


It was about 130’ of water. I believe the diamond jig was about 8 ounces or so. Not lots of current yesterday so it went right to the bottom


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Vertical jigs are are deadly and even though it's more work than bait fishing, it's a heck of a lot of fun. I've caught so many different species on them it's crazy. When there's not much current, I like a a 3-4 oz jig in depths less than 150'.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

the size of jig depends usually on depth and current. Also the type can matter. Sometimes they want a fast jig like a knife jig, sometimes a flat fall will work and sometimes a diamond jig. I've also had good luck with Halco swim baits jigged off the bottom. Red snapper will eat anything. AJ's are out of season now, however they like a fast moving bait or BIG live bait. Groupers will take a jig too but be prepared to lock your drag down as you'll have to get them off the bottom so they don't get back into structure and break you off. As mentioned, big live baits work best but they're fun to catch on a jig. Watch someone else jig sometime or you'll likely be doing it wrong. It SHOULD be wearing you out almost as much as catching that AJ.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

workout your upper body for about a year before you go. then work out some more.... then you can do it for more than 15 minutes on the boat.... watched a guy jigging like a nobody's business at the rigs one night, for hours. I was in complete AWE.... I'm still in AWE of that guy....


----------



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds great, thanks for all the advice


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I am interested in this thread as well. Due to my obsession with trying to find ways to catch fish on artificials, I've been doing some jigging as well. Trying a variety of actions with the jig; I read somewhere that snapper can sometimes hit better if you minimize the jig action to more like rod tip twitching or short hops up and down. One person even said that on a choppy day you can just hold it steady and let the wave action make it flutter. I have caught one snapper and a trigger doing that when the more aggressive jig-and-fall wasn't working. I just keep varying it up till I get a response from the fish to tell me what's working. I'm no expert as this was the first year I tried it, but I did break the ice this year by catching a few fish on jigs.

Keep us updated!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

talk to harry at anteater jigs in nola. he has a good deal on all jigs if he is still doing business. i haven't ordered any deepwater jigs in a couple of years.
504684024
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> workout your upper body for about a year before you go. then work out some more.... then you can do it for more than 15 minutes on the boat.... watched a guy jigging like a nobody's business at the rigs one night, for hours. I was in complete AWE.... I'm still in AWE of that guy....


for sure its not layed back fishing unless you compete in ironman events your gona be wore out and sore


----------

